# Nikon D7000



## VannahRose143 (Sep 25, 2011)

What do you think of the Nikon D7000? And Pros/Cons? I'm thinking of getting one in december/ January


----------



## Bynx (Sep 25, 2011)

Highly recommend the camera. Do some research and check out serial numbers. Try to get a newly manufactured camera since there are a few in the earlier run who allowed oil spots to splash on the sensor.


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bynx said:
			
		

> Highly recommend the camera. Do some research and check out serial numbers. Try to get a newly manufactured camera since there are a few in the earlier run who allowed oil spots to splash on the sensor.



Thanks! I'm defiantly going to do that!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ditto on what Bynx said.. great camera!


----------



## KmH (Sep 25, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> What do you think of the Nikon D7000? And Pros/Cons? I'm thinking of getting one in december/ January


That's going to depend on what you plan to use it for, and what lenses you plan on acquiring to mount on the D7000.

The D7000 is at the top of Nikon's entry-level DSLR lineup. Indeed, the Nikon D3100, D5100, D7000 have redefined the entry-level category, industry wide. There are 2 higher levels of DSLR cameras - Prosumer and Professional.

Nikon's Prosumer and Professional cameras (D300s, D700, D3s, D3x) are due for replacement by new models, but those replacements have been delayed by the recent earthquake and tsunami that ravaged Japan. Nikon has facilities that were damaged in the city (Sendai) that was closest to the point where the earthquake occurred. Those facilities were where Nikon made their higher end cameras, and many of Nikon's parts suppliers were also impacted by the disaster.


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 25, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> That's going to depend on what you plan to use it for, and what lenses you plan on acquiring to mount on the D7000.
> 
> The D7000 is at the top of Nikon's entry-level DSLR lineup. Indeed, the Nikon D3100, D5100, D7000 have redefined the entry-level category, industry wide. There are 2 higher levels of DSLR cameras - Prosumer and Professional.
> 
> Nikon's Prosumer and Professional cameras (D300s, D700, D3s, D3x) are due for replacement by new models, but those replacements have been delayed by the recent earthquake and tsunami that ravaged Japan. Nikon has facilities that were damaged in the city (Sendai) that was closest to the point where the earthquake occurred. Those facilities were where Nikon made their higher end cameras, and many of Nikon's parts suppliers were also impacted by the disaster.



Well photography is a hobby of mine as of right now, but I do plan to pursue it in the future as a possible career choice. Another question I had was if I buy this camera, will it be worthwhile to keep and use for a LONG time, because it will be a long time before I spend this much money again. And my grandparents are planning to buy me a Sigma multipurpose lense. I don't remember which one it was, but it was between 300$ and 400$.


----------



## KmH (Sep 25, 2011)

Well the D7000 does have a limit to how long it will last. Though as far as DSLR camera's go, the D7000 is relatively inexpensive.

The bottom end of the prosumer line, the up-coming Nikon D400 will be in the $2000, body only price range, and it's full frame counterpart, the D800, will likely be in the $3000 price range.
Nikon's current professional-level cameras, the D3s and the D3x, are $5200 and $9500 respectively (both body only), while many pros use medium format cameras that are in the $10,000 to $50,000 range
Actually, most of the camera gear expense is from having quality lenses. Nikon's Holy Trinity of zoom lenses is the:

$1800 - Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens 

$1700 - Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens 

$2200 - Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II AF-S Nikkor Zoom Lens For Nikon Digital SLR Cameras

_And here is *Nikon's*_* Budget Trinity* _of zoom lenses_:

$1225 - Nikon 12-24mm f/4G ED IF Autofocus DX Nikkor Zoom Lens 

$750 - Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras

$1125 - Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got back from a morning wedding. Photography, for whom I was working, stopped by costco 2 weeks ago, and bought d7000. Took it on the job, played w/ it and mixed some lenses here/there... the next day after the job, he returned it. Hated the IQ camera was producing. Then he sent images to print and got a call from the lab that his images aren't what they are usually expecting. Maybe it was his preference, maybe it was a faulty unit - who knows. Just make sure you're purchasing from reputable dealer incase there is an issue.
Good Luck


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 25, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> Well the D7000 does have a limit to how long it will last. Though as far as DSLR camera's go, the D7000 is relatively inexpensive.
> 
> The bottom end of the prosumer line, the up-coming Nikon D400 will be in the $2000, body only price range, and it's full frame counterpart, the D800, will likely be in the $3000 price range.
> Nikon's current professional-level cameras, the D3s and the D3x, are $5200 and $9500 respectively (both body only), while many pros use medium format cameras that are in the $10,000 to $50,000 range
> ...



Thanks again  I'll take a look at those and see what works for me. Meanwhile, what do you think of sigma lenses? Have you tried them?


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 25, 2011)

IgsEMT said:
			
		

> Just got back from a morning wedding. Photography, for whom I was working, stopped by costco 2 weeks ago, and bought d7000. Took it on the job, played w/ it and mixed some lenses here/there... the next day after the job, he returned it. Hated the IQ camera was producing. Then he sent images to print and got a call from the lab that his images aren't what they are usually expecting. Maybe it was his preference, maybe it was a faulty unit - who knows. Just make sure you're purchasing from reputable dealer incase there is an issue.
> Good Luck



I'll take that into consideration. I can't help but thinking that the mirror or lense was dirty, or maybe the default format was odd. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 25, 2011)

eeeeH, who knows what was wrong w/ it.
From consumers, it seems to be a very popular body. From pros its a 50/50 - some claim that it is a great addition to the arsenal and others hate it.


----------



## tevo (Sep 25, 2011)

Had the D7000 for about a year now, love it to pieces. It is a rock solid camera, I shoot it w. the kit lens and a 50 mm prime. Pictures are incredible. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## sierramister (Sep 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Well the D7000 does have a limit to how long it will last. Though as far as DSLR camera's go, the D7000 is relatively inexpensive.



Compared to what?  A D3s?  The D7000 and D700 are both rated for 150K exposures, they both have the same life expectancy.  And compared to previous models, that's right in line with many other Nikon prosumer/semi-pro bodies.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 25, 2011)

IgsEMT said:


> Just got back from a morning wedding. Photography, for whom I was working, stopped by costco 2 weeks ago, and bought d7000. Took it on the job, played w/ it and mixed some lenses here/there... the next day after the job, he returned it. Hated the IQ camera was producing. Then he sent images to print and got a call from the lab that his images aren't what they are usually expecting. Maybe it was his preference, maybe it was a faulty unit - who knows. Just make sure you're purchasing from reputable dealer incase there is an issue.
> Good Luck



I find this very hard to believe! Nikon does ship the D7000 with Sharpening set very low.. and it produces very soft images right out of the box. But move the slider over a notch or two.. and I will put it up against any other camera out there. Sound like your "pro" didn't do that!  

And what "pro" would send images to a lab without checking them first, and doing normal PP... if they were that bad, most people would not have even sent them to the lab. Sounds fishy.....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 25, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> IgsEMT said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from a morning wedding. Photography, for whom I was working, stopped by costco 2 weeks ago, and bought d7000. Took it on the job, played w/ it and mixed some lenses here/there... the next day after the job, he returned it. Hated the IQ camera was producing. Then he sent images to print and got a call from the lab that his images aren't what they are usually expecting. Maybe it was his preference, maybe it was a faulty unit - who knows. Just make sure you're purchasing from reputable dealer incase there is an issue.
> ...



I agree!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 26, 2011)

The D7000 is a solid performer.  Put some pro glass (or what once was) on it, and she performs beautifully.  Granted, i have not tried a D3s or x, but still.


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 26, 2011)

D-B-J said:
			
		

> The D7000 is a solid performer.  Put some pro glass (or what once was) on it, and she performs beautifully.  Granted, i have not tried a D3s or x, but still.



What is pro glass and where does one get it?


----------



## tevo (Sep 26, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pro = pro
glass = lens
pro = $$$
glass = lens

pro glass = $$$ glass


----------



## KmH (Sep 27, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get pro glass from the camera makers and 3rd party lens makers, like Sigma. Lens makers produce 3 grades of lenses:
Consumer
Prosumer
Professional

Pro glass has wider maximum apertures, better optics, better optical coatings, and better build quality.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 27, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> What is pro glass and where does one get it?



Anywhere lenses are sold.  But you need to go to the bank first.


----------



## Destin (Sep 27, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Anywhere lenses are sold.  But you need to go to the bank first.



And in some cases, sell your kidney.


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

Destin said:
			
		

> And in some cases, sell your kidney.



Or sell Destin's kidney...


----------



## KmH (Sep 27, 2011)

Compared to many other hobbies/professions, photography is actually relatively inexpensive.


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> Compared to many other hobbies/professions, photography is actually relatively inexpensive.



At a hobbyist level, yes.  I would switch "is" with "can"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> Compared to many other hobbies/professions, photography is actually relatively inexpensive.



+1

Compared to motorcycling my pro glass, two bodies, tripod, flashes, pocketwizards are* NIL compared to *track bike/tires/tools/race suits/race stands/and the cost of running on daytona/homestead/jennings/atlanta motorspeedway etc. Plus, I haven't been on bikes as much since getting into this stuff and attending college again for it.


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 27, 2011)

tevo said:
			
		

> Or sell Destin's kidney...



PERFECT SOLUTION haha  well I am going to have to start saving ALOT of money... I'm already trying to save up for the d7000 alone, and that's already taken me a while. Ive resorted to selling some of my stuff on eBay -.-


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you buy from Best-Buy you can finance it over time, make monthly payments etc.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 27, 2011)

tevo said:


> VannahRose143 said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



Well said.


----------



## nickzou (Sep 27, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> PERFECT SOLUTION haha  well I am going to have to start saving ALOT of money... I'm already trying to save up for the d7000 alone, and that's already taken me a while. Ive resorted to selling some of my stuff on eBay -.-



It's worth it. I love this camera. It's fast and relatively light (or maybe that's because I took the grip off for the first time in a long time and noticed how light it was) and it's got excellent noise performance. I love that I can crank it up to ISO3200 without worrying about noise. Which was the bane of my existence when I had the D80. I too was thinking of ways to get the D7000 for cheaper. But the Sony and Pentax cameras of the same sensor actually cost more. And the D5100, despite its sensor is JUST NOT the D7000. And it took me a long time to come to that conclusion but I'm glad I stuck it out and got the D7000 over the D5100.


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

nickzou said:


> VannahRose143 said:
> 
> 
> > PERFECT SOLUTION haha  well I am going to have to start saving ALOT of money... I'm already trying to save up for the d7000 alone, and that's already taken me a while. Ive resorted to selling some of my stuff on eBay -.-
> ...




3200 ISO?


----------



## nickzou (Sep 27, 2011)

tevo said:


> 3200 ISO?



As a rule in my gym, because the space is relatively small. When they host fights, photographers can't use flash because of its pretty distracting and many of them aren't pros. And though the gym is decently well lit, at night to capture a really fast kick, you do need the high ISOs.


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

nickzou said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > 3200 ISO?
> ...



EDIT: I take that back. Learn something new about this thing every day ^^ What glass?


----------



## flatflip (Sep 27, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got a Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 lens for my D7000. I think it is considered pro glass. I think it was about $400 on sale. That's only about $100 more than the 18-105 kit lens (that cost about $300). I got the kit lens first and used it for a while then sold it on craigslist for $225. Not a huge loss 'cause I really learned what I wanted and needed. Have Fun, Mick


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

flatflip said:


> VannahRose143 said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



........  f/2.8 + $400 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WANT.


----------



## nickzou (Sep 27, 2011)

tevo said:


> EDIT: I take that back. Learn something new about this thing every day ^^ What glass?



I was using my 50 1.4. Plenty fast at 1.4 but because of how close the fight came to me at times I need that DoF otherwise it just wouldn't look like anything so I had to stop it down sometimes. Which is another reason why I was thank for the high ISO performance of the camera.


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

nickzou said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I take that back. Learn something new about this thing every day ^^ What glass?
> ...



I honestly never realized how well this thing shoots at higher ISO.. I just got an acceptable photo at H2.0 :greenpbl:

Thanks for helping me indirectly ^^


----------



## flatflip (Sep 27, 2011)

tevo said:


> flatflip said:
> 
> 
> > VannahRose143 said:
> ...


I think it was $450 w/ a $50 limited time offer rebate. I called adorama to ask a question about it (does it have a built in motor = yes). I said I'd think about it and maybe call back. He said how about $399 w/ free expedited shipping? I said "sign me up".


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

flatflip said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > flatflip said:
> ...



That's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 unbelievably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 insane.


----------



## nickzou (Sep 27, 2011)

tevo said:


> I honestly never realized how well this thing shoots at higher ISO.. I just got an acceptable photo at H2.0 :greenpbl:
> 
> Thanks for helping me indirectly ^^



I know right? It's partly why I chose this camera. Other than being in my price range, it's insanely good at high ISOs. On my D80, I couldn't use anything past ISO 500.


----------



## tevo (Sep 27, 2011)

nickzou said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly never realized how well this thing shoots at higher ISO.. I just got an acceptable photo at H2.0 :greenpbl:
> ...



Arghh, my friend has a D80. We were basically urban backpacking for around 20 hours this past weekend, and we would frequently take shots on each other's cameras. He loved mine, I felt as though I was trapped in a box with his - there were just so many limitations, it was difficult ><


*I <3 my D7000*


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^^Me too


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^ Ditto! (at least until I get my D800! lol! I am fickle that way! )


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 28, 2011)

Well... It seems you all really like the D7000... It's in the price range I'm looking for... so I'll take a closer look at it... :thumbup:


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I've made my decision! D7000 for the win!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 28, 2011)

You'll love it!


----------



## tevo (Sep 28, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:
			
		

> Well I've made my decision! D7000 for the win!



Aww yeahhh


----------



## tevo (Sep 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:
			
		

> Well... It seems you all really like the D7000... It's in the price range I'm looking for... so I'll take a closer look at it... :thumbup:



DO IT. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> $1225 - Nikon 12-24mm f/4G ED IF Autofocus DX Nikkor Zoom Lens
> 
> $750 - Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras
> 
> $1125 - Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras



My budget 'trinity' is the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8, Tokina 16-50 f/2.8, and the Tokina 50-135 f/2.8 and they perform wonderfully!


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool, but Tokina isn't Nikon.

Tokina lenses are famous for their CA, and relatively poor re-sale value..


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> Cool, but Tokina isn't Nikon.
> 
> Tokina lenses are famous for their CA, and relatively poor re-sale value..



I'm not really concerned with the name printed on the barrel and poor re-sale value only matters when buying new.  Poor resale actually benefited me greatly as I got some of these copies quite cheap.  None of my lenses suffer from CA any more than any other lens i've used and rival many of the high dollar lenses I've used in terms of both build and image quality.  For reference, I'm not referring to a $2k lens as being high dollar.


----------

